# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  درخواست لینک دانلود حل مسائل شیمی عمومی مورتیمر

## MeH RaN

سلام
کسی  لینک دانلود حل مسائل شیمی عمومی مورتیمر را داره؟

----------


## ali761

> سلام
> کسی  لینک دانلود حل مسائل شیمی عمومی مورتیمر را داره؟


سلام
لینک نتونستم پیدا کنم ولی کتابش چاب میشه.هم واسه مورتیمر 1 و هم واسه مورتیمر2.

----------


## mohammad74

لینک بدید 
کمککککککککککککککک
خواهشا زودتر لینکش رو پیدا کنید ما میان ترم داریم هفته دیگه:yahoo (19):

----------


## mohammad74

کسی پیدا نکرده؟؟:yahoo (19):
لطفا اگه کسی کتابش رو داره اسکن کنه چند فصلش رو بزاره
ممنونم

----------


## SonaMi

خوبی رشته ی ما اینه که لکه ای از شیمی به چشم نمیخوره !!! :yahoo (94):


من اینو پیدا کردم ببین به دردت میخوره ؟ 

General Chemistry

----------

